# Serveurs aMule



## nanfray (4 Avril 2007)

Désolé, je suis nouveau sur MacGeneration alors j'ai surement du me tromper de place pour ce topic mais je pense bien être redirigé par un modérateur d'exception.
Bon je voudrais savoir, j'ai vu que vous aviez donné quelques solutions concernant un problème de serveurs pour aMule. Mon problème à moi est que je viens de le télecharger, j'ai installé des serveurs mais tout va trop lentement (surement que je n'ai pas une bonne liste => 137). De plus, dès que mon ordi s'éteint, et que je rallume aMule, les télechargements reprennent à 0.
Tenez moi au courant des solutions que vous pouvez apporter à mes problèmes. Merci.


----------



## guytantakul (4 Avril 2007)

Oui, mais non.
Pas de &#231;a ici. Ouste !


----------

